# He split his tail!?! Good Grief this Betta is a pain in my you know what!!!



## chazneeka (Jul 11, 2012)

I noticed last night that my betta Aries split his tail (it was fine yesterday morning). I'm assuming that its due to his extremely aggressive nature and the fact that he "flares up" at EVERYTHING...or even absolutely nothing at all. Basically I think he blew it due to his excessive "posturing".

It didn't split clear up to his body and doesn't seem to be causing any real problem. Is there anything I can do for him or do I just need to let nature take its course and regrow it if its meant to be?

I swear this fish has been more trouble than every other betta I've ever had put together. He's a beauty but he is the most aggressive fish I've ever seen (hence being named after the "god of war" lol). Never had one that I couldn't even keep a snail with...but I can't with Aries. I tried one and he grabbed it by the fleshy part of the snail and literally ripped it off the wall of the tank and whipped it across the tank. The snail was immediately removed but unfortunately didn't make it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL sounds like a handful! 

Best thing you can do is keep him warm and clean, lest fin rot sets in. In order for my boys and girls to heal fin damage from spawning I always kept them in water of 86* F and did more frequent water changes to keep the ammonia away.


----------



## chazneeka (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha handful in regards to this guy is an understatement. Like I said he's a beauty but....what we put up with for our betta's huh?  At one time I had a red one that I named Fury because he was so aggressive but he was nothing compared to Aries. I miss my Fury too, he was 7 or 8 when he finally went to fishy heaven. LOL I'm such a nerd...sitting here missing a fish. P








If it inserts correctly this is a picture of Aries before he split his tail. If not here is the link to the picture: Aquarium Gallery - Aries

86? I would never have thought to keep him that warm. He usually stays between 75 and 80 so I will have to get a little heater but I'll do that. I've got an all natural betta remedy that I've already put in there to prevent fin rot. The split looks clean and there is no discoloration but I will keep an eye on it. 

Thanks for the advice!!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aww hes handsome! 


TBH I kept mine that warm when healing, it usually heals them within a week or so, but normal temp is 84. If you feel thats still a bit too warm for your liking, then 82 is the lowest I suggest, just because the region they come from, the feel more comfortable in higher temps than many other tropicals.

Not a nerd at all, I have many of my fish I miss, especially my avatar boy. He was my very first male macrostoma and a sweetheart at that, who is still missed. Shame I never got a successful hold from him in his few short years.


----------



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful fish! I don't want to get into an arguement about this but "Aries" is the zodiac symbol meaning ram. "Ares", no I, is the god of war. If you don't believe me, google it.


----------



## chazneeka (Jul 11, 2012)

LOL you're totally right. I chose the name because the "god of war" but I like the Aries spelling better. Don't ask LOL

Just like my dog's name is Echo Adonnis (but should be Adonis) I just like the way I spell it better LOL. (And no I did not choose that name (Adonis) for him. It was the name he was originally given but I changed it when I took him home...he was only 10 weeks so it wasn't a big deal yet lol)


----------



## Jasper (Oct 8, 2012)

Quite a stunner. I am looking to keep some as well as killies and celestial danios, in my 75 gal tank. My tank will be divided however, as i learnt the hard way. lost a axoltle, to a swordtail who lived for 4 months together with out any problems, then it got killed by my sisters stupid gold fish.


----------

